# So you want more Trichomes right?---uva/UVB



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

I can not stress enough the importance of creating as close to natural conditions as possible when it comes to artificial lighting....

One key element...and man do I mean KEY...that all indoor growers should be looking to have included in the arsenal of hardware, is some sort of UVA/UVB light source. UVB being the more important of the two for whopping THC production. 

They're are available at most large chain pet stores, small independant pet stores...and of course the ebays of the world. 

Best to find an 8-10% UVB, and perhaps suppliment with a 3-5% somewhere else in your space.


----------

